# What is Skunk weed?



## VirginHarvester (May 30, 2007)

The reason I ask is that I have some skunk #11 by Dutch Passion growing and am going to pick at least two more strains to grow. DP doesn't say much about this strain other than it is low price and high quality. I don't want to end up with two of the same type high. I am planning to grow a strong indica like Blueberry or Mazar and a sativa like Super Haze. It would just be nice to know if I can predictably put an identity to the origin of this strain and wonder if anything named skunk comes from the same general heritage.


----------



## laskabud (May 30, 2007)

VirginHarvester said:


> The reason I ask is that I have some skunk #11 by Dutch Passion growing and am going to pick at least two more strains to grow. DP doesn't say much about this strain other than it is low price and high quality. I don't want to end up with two of the same type high. I am planning to grow a strong indica like Blueberry or Mazar and a sativa like Super Haze. It would just be nice to know if I can predictably put an identity to the origin of this strain and wonder if anything named skunk comes from the same general heritage.


Wow, you really are a Virgin! Skunk weed refers to the smell of high quality, usually Afghanistan origin, pot. Fresh, ripe bud often has the smell of a nearby skunk, some strains more than others. Most strains that are derived from Afghani seeds have that smell. Unless you just want to play with strains, I highly (pun) suggest White Widow.


----------



## mayhemrida25 (Feb 27, 2010)

i have 4 plant growing in my greenhouse and my mom found them and she said she would let me grow them but it will be skunk weed as in shit is there such thing or is it how u grow it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

classic skunk is a mix of afghan, mexican, columbian, and thai genetics....


----------



## Wild (Feb 28, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> classic skunk is a mix of afghan, mexican, columbian, and thai genetics....


And assume strains with Skunk in their lineage came from this original cross (brought to Holland from America). I think you have an original variety in #11. In the UK, all senismilla bud is named Skunk due to smell and strength (or just not knowing what it is).

If you want different highs, aim for the opposite ends of the spectrum, Skunk is generally slightly more Sativa dominant, but some is real couch lock, usually when back crossed to Afghan plants. If you're looking at Blueberry and Mazar, their hybrid, Skywalker would be my uneducated suggestion.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 28, 2010)

U really want that answer? I read this, this will tell u everything u could want to know bout Skunk....https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/48884-skunk-1-story.html


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wait! This shit is from 2007! I bet she figured it out by now!lol


----------



## Holdensk8er (Sep 13, 2011)

Sum stinky ass dank you will most likly get caught with if ur in public


----------

